# The weather here...



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

:-(http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/november-2012-34112.jpg

Well this is what I have to look forward to for the next 6 months. The snow is already almost up to my knees and still falling. We have warnings of heavy snow fall today. 25cm still to come...Not looking good. Its Only November... 
How has your weather been treating you?
Wish we were somewhere else thats for sure!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Friday and Saturday we are supposed to be getting snow.. poo. I have a four day long weekend! Its supposed to be 12 today, and all downhill from here.  I am not ready for below 0 weather yet.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

xxdanioo said:


> Friday and Saturday we are supposed to be getting snow.. poo. I have a four day long weekend! Its supposed to be 12 today, and all downhill from here.  I am not ready for below 0 weather yet.


I hate winter, suppose to -20 in a couple days. really sucks. Seems early too.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Right now it's almost 70 F here and we're going to get a cold snap this weekend. We MAY get rain Saturday night but no promises. We'll be almost 80F by Friday and down in the 50's next week warming toward the next weekend. Drought continues. I couldn't handle snow and grey for 6 months but at least you're getting snow, which means you'll get hay next year. Not sure what our winter holds.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, they don't call it the Great Frozen North for nothing, y'all! :wink:


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Right now it's almost 70 F here and we're going to get a cold snap this weekend. We MAY get rain Saturday night but no promises. We'll be almost 80F by Friday and down in the 50's next week warming toward the next weekend. Drought continues. I couldn't handle snow and grey for 6 months but at least you're getting snow, which means you'll get hay next year. Not sure what our winter holds.


I will send it your way, for sure!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Spotted....I live in the province west from you and all I can say is....if it snows like it does rain...the snow line would be above our houses. As of today, it has cleared up somewhat and we're sitting around 10 degrees. My girls would gladly change places with you...they love the pickin' white stuff.
All I can say is...at least you get dry snow. When it snows at the coast...we get wet, slippery, mushy stuff that nobody knows how to drive in and we get the 'cold right to the bone' humidity factor to go with it as well. 
I'm always glad when spring comes around the corner.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

strawberry paint said:


> Spotted....I live in the province west from you and all I can say is....if it snows like it does rain...the snow line would be above our houses. As of today, it has cleared up somewhat and we're sitting around 10 degrees. My girls would gladly change places with you...they love the pickin' white stuff.
> All I can say is...at least you get dry snow. When it snows at the coast...we get wet, slippery, mushy stuff that nobody knows how to drive in and we get the 'cold right to the bone' humidity factor to go with it as well.
> I'm always glad when spring comes around the corner.


Yup! can't wait for spring.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Might get some snow in this corner of AZ Friday or Saturday, but today we are sunny & warm, so enjoying it while I can. We had a fairly wet summer & now have more bugs than usual. 1 in particular has a nasty bite, so we have to be on the alert for that.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

strawberry paint said:


> Spotted....I live in the province west from you and all I can say is....if it snows like it does rain...the snow line would be above our houses. As of today, it has cleared up somewhat and we're sitting around 10 degrees. My girls would gladly change places with you...they love the pickin' white stuff.
> All I can say is...at least you get dry snow. When it snows at the coast...we get wet, slippery, mushy stuff that nobody knows how to drive in and we get the 'cold right to the bone' humidity factor to go with it as well.
> I'm always glad when spring comes around the corner.



Ah, but we get the dreaded wind chill factor putting temps to -50  and ice roads from the dry cold. and bad drivers. boooo thinking about winter makes me sad. lol


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Well Spotted, it seems that weather is headed south towards me.....can you take one for the team and keep it there!!:lol:


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I think in other provinces they do get the snow up to the roof, I couldn't imagine...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Spotted said:


> I think in other provinces they do get the snow up to the roof, I couldn't imagine...


Newfoundland.....I think....


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Well Spotted, it seems that weather is headed south towards me.....can you take one for the team and keep it there!!:lol:


 Nope I like sharing


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

xxdanioo said:


> Ah, but we get the dreaded wind chill factor putting temps to -50  and ice roads from the dry cold. and bad drivers. boooo thinking about winter makes me sad. lol


 
Yeah...me too. 
Winter is the only time I wished I lived in Hawaii.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Fron the SW UK we has a sprinkle of show on Sunday - other than that the weather has been atrocious - rain, rain and more rain. 
Back in March it was very dry, so much so that the ground was cracking, April brought rain, May more rain, June flooding, July it rained and has barely stopped since it started.

Good hay is hard to find as it was basically washed out. 

Funny thing was that I was covering some of the flower beds with manure this morning and was going to spread it thinner when a little voice told me to put it on thicker because it was going to be a hard winter with cold weather. 

So much for global warming.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I know it seems contrary Fox, but global warming actually means colder winter weather, as well as hotter summers.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm SO jealous!! I was raised in Sask and miss the proper winters terribly  We have rain at the moment, its a bit colder than our summer of nonstop rain. I really dislike christmas here as it doesnt feel right without the snow.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry guys... I'm sending all that weather down your way, its Fort McMurray's fault!! Joys of Northern Alberta.. -17 tonight yippee, time to get the propane tanks for the horses waters working since they keep breaking!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Spotted, its 2.8oC here......what's it there, there's a pretty good wind blowing here from your direction....wonder how long until it gets here.....wonder if hubs will mind if I fire up his tractor! Haha he will lay an egg!!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Its not too cold -3, wind is 22km/h and gusting to 40km/h. I already had the skid steer going... had to put out another bale for the little guys..Should have done that yesterday when the weather was good :/ I'm suppose to haul horses friday, but I'm thinking that isn't going to happen anymore


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Fulford15 said:


> Sorry guys... I'm sending all that weather down your way, its Fort McMurray's fault!! Joys of Northern Alberta.. -17 tonight yippee, time to get the propane tanks for the horses waters working since they keep breaking!


Thanks...Oh I hate when water heaters don't work :-(


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Its 7 right now says my weather app lol. It rained this afternoon sometime between lunch and coffee. Saying some snow tonight and -3. Yuck. 

So happy I have Walter doing indoor board this winter. I can't imagine going out in the dark cold to find him in a pasture lol! I won't actually get to enjoy it until mid-December though, as he is at the trainers currently.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Spotted, I'm gonna take a guess and say we're in the same general area. The snow has been ridiculous!! I'm definitely ready from spring already :shock:


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Tigo said:


> Spotted, I'm gonna take a guess and say we're in the same general area. The snow has been ridiculous!! I'm definitely ready from spring already :shock:


Yup hasn't stopped at all..


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

We hit 78*F today, but by Saturday our high is predicted at 8*F. Of course that's my day to put out round bales in the feeders for the pastured horses.

I am excited to get snow. Possibly 8 to 10 inches! We haven't had rain for months.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

boots said:


> We hit 78*F today, but by Saturday our high is predicted at 8*F. Of course that's my day to put out round bales in the feeders for the pastured horses.
> 
> I am excited to get snow. Possibly 8 to 10 inches! We haven't had rain for months.


 wow thats alot of snow!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I was going to go into the city on Friday, done some replanning and going tomorrow just in case the threatened blizzard turns up on Friday. Not ready for that yet, whimpers, it is to darn early


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Thats what I thought. This happened 2 years ago and we saw alot of deer die, because of all the snow. Stupid coyote's tore them apart because they couldn't run.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I was going to go into the city on Friday, done some replanning and going tomorrow just in case the threatened blizzard turns up on Friday. Not ready for that yet, whimpers, it is to darn early


By city do you mean toon town or lovely regina? I hear Saskatoon has been getting a lotttt of snow. We haven't really had much yet. We shall see what tomorrow brings I guess. 

I am heading to the farm tonight with a bag packed for a couple days... jusstttt incase I get stranded out there  bahaha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Regina is my city, just 1 1/2 hours out of there, don't get to Toon town very often.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Gah! All we get here is rain, rain and more rain!!! Oh and of course the lovely MUD! We may occasionally get a dusting of show but its short lived. I was thinking about all your posts, at least if it was 32 or below, the mud would be too frozen to bother me, lol. Can you tell, I really hate mud!??


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

It's 70-80 degrees here and sunny, it's bizzare 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> It's 70-80 degrees here and sunny, it's bizzare
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Blizzard here....ahh some beach somewhere would be nice!! lol


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

They are calling for 11cms of snow by Saturday am. o__o


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

It's been slightly chilly here for a few days so this morning I woke up and lit the fire right away. Our house works off a backboiler so the whole house is heated when the fire is lighting. It's been "long sleeve top" warm today. My house is now like a sauna so the extreme that everybody is complaining! oops!


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

Ugh Please stop saying that horrible word... SNOW *shudders* The rain of the past few weeks has finally stopped and its windy and sunny out today. I am lucky we didnt get hit too hard from Sandy and hopefully not hard from the Nor'easten Storm.

Please keep your rain and snow in your own provinces and let Ontario be the nice Sunny spot for the winter?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

noo, Sask should be the warm sunny spot! you can has all our snow! 

it's started lightly snowing.. bahhhh


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

We barely had a winter last year.. Our ski slopes and ice rinks were only active for 2 months at most. We even got to start work a month early (I work in construction). I am hoping for another winter like that this year but its already colder now then it was back in December of last year.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

We've been experiencing winter here since around mid October,with the exception of a Chinook that gave us a couple nice days of +8 C and bare ground. Besides that,it's been snow,snow,freezing rain,snow,fog,and more snow..Is it spring yet?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We've been pretty lucky here. It's supposed to be 70 F this weeked! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ugh, it's -10 here in Southern AB. I'm happy my pony has her rain sheet on and shelter so she doesn't get wet in case a chinook rolls in or we get more freezing rain.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Still snowing here, did lots of shoveling today. wind shill is -20 brrrr.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Yep it has snowed all day. I am at the farm now though so I don't have to drive in it at least! I have stranded myself here hehehe


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Still snowing here... :-(. The roads are terrible and crazy drivers are not making travelling any distance easy at all. Local highways are covered with rough washboard ice topped with a good 6" of fresh icing sugar snow. There seems to be a car in the ditch at least every half a km or so down the highway between my home and the city. 

I'm starting to get a little concerned that this might be a long miserable winter...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am taking it these -20 and -50's are degrees C?  Still cold...too cold for me. It is suppose to get very cold (for these parts, that is) tommorrow night, low of 29F. Maybe it will force the snakes to find a hole and stay in it....always an up side!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Missy May said:


> I am taking it these -20 and -50's are degrees C?  Still cold...too cold for me. It is suppose to get very cold (for these parts, that is) tommorrow night, low of 29F. Maybe it will force the snakes to find a hole and stay in it....always an up side!


Yes, that is degrees C, however at around -40, we are talking about e same degree of cold in C or F.

SNAKES! :shock:You can keep the snakes, and I will stick with the cold.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, here it has actually gone down a degree or two since I got up this morning. 46 today high of 49. Not too bad until the rain starts!!! Ugh! I would like to see some snow, for a bit maybe, lol.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SNOWMAGEDDON :shock:

only -9*C but with a windchill bringing it down to -17*C YUK, and we have snow, snow, snow.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yuk GH! It's gorgeous here today. Sunny and low 60s, perfect riding (and fence fixing ugh) weather!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Koolio said:


> Yes, that is degrees C, however at around -40, we are talking about e same degree of cold in C or F.
> 
> SNAKES! :shock:You can keep the snakes, and I will stick with the cold.


Ah, so it is (-40 the "equal" point). Whoa! I lived in N. Arizona for a good while, while it had plenty of snow - it never reached -40 - not that I can remember. I can't even imagine it.

Well, just think...you have a reason to appreciate your temps and I have a new found appreciation for snakes!!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Missy May said:


> Ah, so it is (-40 the "equal" point). Whoa! I lived in N. Arizona for a good while, while it had plenty of snow - it never reached -40 - not that I can remember. I can't even imagine it.
> 
> Well, just think...you have a reason to appreciate your temps and I have a new found appreciation for snakes!!


I also lived in Northern Arizona (went to NAU) and it didn't really get cold. (At least not according to my current reference point). Flagstaff can get a lot of snow though. 
I lived in Cottonwood for a while and always had a good giggle when the school called a "snow day" over a skiff of snow that melted in an hour. 
A snow day around here usually means we either got so much snow that school busses have a hard time getting through it, or that it is so cold that it is physically harmful for kids to be out in the cold waiting for a bus or walking to school. I think the threshold is around -35 with a wind chill that makes it feel like -40 or colder. That said, we did have a snow day earlier this week because over 12" of snow fell after a bout of freezing rain in less than 18 hours. I know of a least one bus that hit the ditch getting kids home the previous afternoon as the storm hit. I've lost count of the number of cars I have seen in the ditch these past few days. Surprisingly, here, we only have one or two snow days per year. When I lived in Cottonwood, we had 3.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Koolio said:


> I also lived in Northern Arizona (went to NAU) and it didn't really get cold. (At least not according to my current reference point). Flagstaff can get a lot of snow though.
> I lived in Cottonwood for a while and always had a good giggle when the school called a "snow day" over a skiff of snow that melted in an hour.
> A snow day around here usually means we either got so much snow that school busses have a hard time getting through it, or that it is so cold that it is physically harmful for kids to be out in the cold waiting for a bus or walking to school. I think the threshold is around -35 with a wind chill that makes it feel like -40 or colder. That said, we did have a snow day earlier this week because over 12" of snow fell after a bout of freezing rain in less than 18 hours. I know of a least one bus that hit the ditch getting kids home the previous afternoon as the storm hit. I've lost count of the number of cars I have seen in the ditch these past few days. Surprisingly, here, we only have one or two snow days per year. When I lived in Cottonwood, we had 3.


Wow, if you don't think Flag got/gets that cold...you must be part...or no, make that "all"... eskimo! If it even looks like it might have stuck somewhere...they call snow day here.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The ponies today










and the dogs


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Loads of snow here the last two days,and cold,cold! The snow has finally stopped tonight,but temperature is dropping;temp is at -27 C with the wind chill,and it's supposed to get down to -34 C. YUCK!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

countryryder said:


> Loads of snow here the last two days,and cold,cold! The snow has finally stopped tonight,but temperature is dropping;temp is at -27 C with the wind chill,and it's supposed to get down to -34 C. YUCK!


 
eeew, -24 here last time I checked, but the house is starting to crack and make noises, so I thinks its getting colder.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Golden Horse 
I see you were blessed with a whack of snow as well...This is too early for me...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, look at the blinding bright side..it is awfully pretty!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I am loving these snow photos people - keep them coming!! They're making me feel cooler as we gear up in Australia for another scorcher summer  
Right now, I'm contemplating donning the bikini and hitting the beach, my dog would quite like a play in the waves I think!!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Kayty said:


> I am loving these snow photos people - keep them coming!! They're making me feel cooler as we gear up in Australia for another scorcher summer
> Right now, I'm contemplating donning the bikini and hitting the beach, my dog would quite like a play in the waves I think!!


Not Fair !


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It's 8*F now (-13C). Very glad it's not -24C and worse like some of you.

But my tractor does not even have a cab on it, so I will continue to whine, thank you.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Woke up, fed kids, went to heated garage, got in truck, turned on heated seat, drove to barn, walked 15ft to heated barn.....looked at my phone and realized it was -19oC!!!! Didn't feel a thing!!!!

Thank goodness for heated garages, heated seats and heated barns!!!! The roads this way are good now Spotted, as far as Ive heard.....although I did hear on Friday that it took someone EIGHT HOURS to get from Edmonton to Calgary!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

still at the farm lol. maybe tomorrow it will stop snowing and i can attempt to drive my little Sunfire home :/ lol. I will have to get pics to post later. I heard we got like 40cms so far!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

It's been abnormally warm here. Usually by now we've had at least one good snow fall, but all we had was one day where snow fell and it was pretty pathetic. We had a weirdly warm winter last year and I'm wondering if we're going to get a repeat.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Hubby got the skidoo out yesterday and packed a track around the property so I can cross country ski. The track is just short of 1km. I did make one lap around, but came in because the dog was too cold, even in his winter jacket. Next, he took the my son and his friend out tobogganing behind the skidoo. The kids had great fun, but again, were only good for a couple of rounds at a time without coming in to warm up.

Later in the afternoon, I got out for a short bareback ride though the neighbours field on my old guy Sam. With his extra thick winter coat, he didn't seem to mind. Despite the snow, the footing out here wasn't too bad.

Once I get over the initial shock of plowing, shovelling and shivering, I have to say that I do enjoy playing outside in the winter.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Koolio said:


> Hubby got the skidoo out yesterday and packed a track around the property so I can cross country ski. The track is just short of 1km. I did make one lap around, but came in because the dog was too cold, even in his winter jacket. Next, he took the my son and his friend out tobogganing behind the skidoo. The kids had great fun, but again, were only good for a couple of rounds at a time without coming in to warm up.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, I got out for a short bareback ride though the neighbours field on my old guy Sam. With his extra thick winter coat, he didn't seem to mind. Despite the snow, the footing out here wasn't too bad.
> 
> Once I get over the initial shock of plowing, shovelling and shivering, I have to say that I do enjoy playing outside in the winter.


Isn't a skidoo made for the water??? I am having a hard time picturing this. :shock:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You guys could have all this under the snow like we do now... 











































and covered in snow...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is so beautiful ND, but I HATE freezing rain with a passion, horrible stuff.

We have had more snow, in fact we are still getting more snow, yeah


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> Isn't a skidoo made for the water??? I am having a hard time picturing this. :shock:


You are thinking of a Seadoo. These links should clarify the difference.

Skidoo - Ski-Doo Snowmobiles: Snow Sleds for Sale by BRP

Seadoo - Watercraft & Boats | BRP Sea-Doo


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> You guys could have all this under the snow like we do now..
> and covered in snow...



This was us a week and a half ago;what a mess! Thankfully power was restored after a few days,just in time for this last snow storm. Thank goodness,as it's been bitterly cold..


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Koolio said:


> Hubby got the skidoo out yesterday and packed a track around the property so I can cross country ski. The track is just short of 1km. I did make one lap around, but came in because the dog was too cold, even in his winter jacket. Next, he took the my son and his friend out tobogganing behind the skidoo. The kids had great fun, but again, were only good for a couple of rounds at a time without coming in to warm up.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, I got out for a short bareback ride though the neighbours field on my old guy Sam. With his extra thick winter coat, he didn't seem to mind. Despite the snow, the footing out here wasn't too bad.
> 
> Once I get over the initial shock of plowing, shovelling and shivering, I have to say that I do enjoy playing outside in the winter.




I am trying to talk my brother into pulling out his skidoo,now that we have so much snow.Their's nothing quite as fun as full speed crack-the-whip with a skidoo,a long rope,and a tractor tire tube.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Koolio said:


> You are thinking of a Seadoo. These links should clarify the difference.
> 
> Skidoo - Ski-Doo Snowmobiles: Snow Sleds for Sale by BRP
> 
> Seadoo - Watercraft & Boats | BRP Sea-Doo


Well, thanks for that clarification. I really do think some people here call them ski do's cause of jet skiing. Anyway, good to know now what is what. Thanks, lol. And that does sound like fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Since I was born in CA (not in a snowy area) I don't know how you guys mange w/all that white stuff! I get some now here in AZ, but it's difficult for me to deal with-moving to a colder area in your senior years is challenging. Also a hotter/drier area in the summer. I've been inside all day, keeping a small fire going & wearing lots of layers. If I sit down w/a heated blanket the cats are all over me.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

We are even getting reports about the weather in Sask/AB/MB snow here... stay safe everybody!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Maple said:


> We are even getting reports about the weather in Sask/AB/MB snow here... stay safe everybody!


:shock: Must be bad then


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Cacowgirl said:


> Since I was born in CA (not in a snowy area) I don't know how you guys mange w/all that white stuff! I get some now here in AZ, but it's difficult for me to deal with-moving to a colder area in your senior years is challenging. Also a hotter/drier area in the summer. I've been inside all day, keeping a small fire going & wearing lots of layers. If I sit down w/a heated blanket the cats are all over me.


:rofl: What's funny about your comment is the fact I was born and bred in So. Cal. 

It's snowing here harder again, so I looked at the radar. The radar... it LIES. It says there is nothing above us. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Had to go check on trees as we couldn't tell if the loud cracking we heard was a tree going or someone shooting to dang close to our house (deer rifle season right now) and I managed to fall down the stairs... My husband is keep count as to how many times I go down the stairs on my rear...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> It's snowing here harder again, so I looked at the radar. The radar... it LIES. It says there is nothing above us. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Do they change the way your radar works down there? ours is still set to showing rain, they don't usually switch it to snow track until December, so yeah it can be snowing here, but not showing much on the radar



NdAppy said:


> Had to go check on trees as we couldn't tell if the loud cracking we heard was a tree going or someone shooting to dang close to our house (deer rifle season right now) and I managed to fall down the stairs... My husband is keep count as to how many times I go down the stairs on my rear...


Was it a tree? they go with such a crack. Stay safe on those darn steps


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No the radar is showing blue and pink (snow and ice) on the rest of the state, but nothing over us.

We did not see any trees down, or cracked so Ryan thinks it was a hunter too dang close to the house. We have no hunting signs, but it still worries me. More so since Pistol and Blossom are smaller and closer to deer colored...


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

This is us..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: love it


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: love it



You have to admit,it's pretty fitting! :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When riding in snow and -20 and as the pain of cold toes begins to overtake us, we mumble to ourselves "at least there are no flies, at least there are no flies". We were hit with an ice storm, rather cold temps and rain. The dog slipped and slithered down the stairs on his side like a snake, then had trouble getting up. That's when I realized the the snow had an ice layer on top. Walking on grass provided good traction so I was able to rob the burning barrel of a bucket ful of ashes. A light dusting of ashes sure takes the slippery out of ice.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ugh, the weather here is majorly bipolar. Yesterday it was 70, sunny and beautiful and this morning we are getting snow. Thank you mother nature for the sinus headache.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Same here MHF!
Yesterday morning 70, this morning 26. No snow for us, we got ICE. Thank heavens the roads were warm and it didnt stick, sounds like someone is beating the house as it's falling off the trees. Bipolar hussy. If I cuss her out do you think she'll cry and drop some rain? Probly not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

